# Sticky  Read before starting mixing/cohabitation/water feature/paludarium threads



## Socratic Monologue

Questions regarding potentially detrimental practices such as mixing dart species or morphs, or cohabitating other species with darts, and housing darts with water features or in full blown paludariums are common, but are contentious and have been covered many times before. In addition to using the search tool in your research, please read through these helpful threads before posting. Thank you.

Mixing:









mixing/multispecies exhibits.


I believe I will take Mr. Yeager up on his invite to continue this discussion. When referring to mixed enclosuresi the use of the word mixed is an inapt description as this indicates that the animals are together in a homogenized fashion. Because this is not what typically happens multispecies...




www.dendroboard.com












A Word of Warning: Don't Make My Mistake


I just wanted to warn everyone not to mix separate types of frogs. I thought I could defeat the odds, making a beautiful mixed display in as little as 75 gallons. Well I was most definitely wrong. The tank contained 2 azureus, 2 cobalts, 3 orange sirensis, and 2 vittatus. I thought all the...




www.dendroboard.com












The Mixed Tank Verdict


Ok, this poll is to help those new individuals coming into the hobby get an idea as to the feelings of those on this board about one of the most commonly asked and debated topics: mixed tanks. Feel free to post your lengthy opinions, and feel free to debate. This is to serve as a consolidated...




www.dendroboard.com












keeping different frogs in the same tank


I have 2- 29 gal tanks that i set up and i would like to have 2 different types of frogs in each, without any problems with breeding and prospering. I plan on putting 4 frogs in each tank. Does anyone offer any suggestions?




www.dendroboard.com






https://www.dendroboard.com/threads/questioin-about-mixing-species.36732/










So, you want a reason to not mix species?


So tonight I was in the living room watching television and I hear a bunch of noise coming from my bedroom (aka: frog room). Figured I'd go check out what's going on. Turns out I now have two verified male leucomelas. They decided to have a shouting match during my Family Guy time...




www.dendroboard.com












mixing newts?


Can you mix different kinds of newts together? I've been considering getting some I've had dart frogs and snakes, lizards. I'm just begging to research so I figured I'd ask someone with some expertise :)




www.dendroboard.com












Mixing Dart frogs of the Same species


Hello all, new to this site, at first i really wanted to mix poison dart frog species together in my 80gal natural set up (no livestock at the moment) ive got a lot of experience with exotics and herps and husbandry but not frogs, after extensive research I have decided not to mix any different...




www.dendroboard.com












Not a mixing thread... Ok kinda!


Ok, a mixing thread, but not frogs! Does anyone on here have anything else other than cleaner insects living in there vivs? Not talking about other frogs, lizards etc, thinking more stick insect or other insects. Have heard of people keeping Peruvian Fern Insects (Oreophoetes peruana) with...




www.dendroboard.com












Not a mixing thread... Ok kinda!


Ok, a mixing thread, but not frogs! Does anyone on here have anything else other than cleaner insects living in there vivs? Not talking about other frogs, lizards etc, thinking more stick insect or other insects. Have heard of people keeping Peruvian Fern Insects (Oreophoetes peruana) with...




www.dendroboard.com












Mixing frogs


At the moment i have a big tank with 4 D. variabilis in it. (dont know the measurements in your system but in centimeters it is 50width, 40deep and 70high) Now i was wondering what types of frogs i ca get to fill the tank up a little more. I know there are people who dont like mixing frogs, but...




www.dendroboard.com












Mixing Tincs


Hi guys i am not trying to start another mixing debate, i would just like a simple answer. Is it possible to house different morphs of tincs together, ie D.Tinctorius – azureus and D.Tinctorius - powder blue?




www.dendroboard.com





More mixing, including other species:









Why not biotope tanks? Please explain


Okay, so I finally found 'Anoles w Dartfrogs"--good thread. I am curious, SO LET ME PHRASE THE (philosophical) QUESTION THIS WAY: Why, if aquatic biotopes work, stop--let me explain :-) Some very serious people maintain big aquatic biotopes that work. --A school of tetras, 1 pr dwarf...




www.dendroboard.com












Don't keep terribilis with mourning geckos


Not my picture, saw it on facebook and thought it was worth posting here for archival reference. Cohabitating is a hot topic with some strong feelings but I think terribilis at least really should be a species only tank as evidenced by this picture.




www.dendroboard.com












Dart Frogs and Mourning Geckos


Are you able to keep R. Vents and juvenile Mourning Geckos together in a 12x12x18? (I have two Vents and will be getting two Mourning Geckos)




www.dendroboard.com












Mixing poison dart frogs with other frog species


I have seen many posts about mixing poison dart frogs but I could not find any thread that covered the mixing of poison dart frogs with treefrogs of the Hyla family or with lizards? I am considering to get a small group of imitator or ventrimaculata, but I was wondering which Hyla species I...




www.dendroboard.com












Mixing Darts and Tarantulas


i've had dart frogs and various tarantulas for some years now, and today the idea of mixing them in the same tank popped into my head. I was wondering if anyone has tried this before, or has an opinion on how safe for the frogs it would be. The only reason i thought of this, stemmed from a...




www.dendroboard.com












Is this enough flies for 3 azureus & 1 mourning gecko?


They're about 1yr old. I just bought them this week. How long should it take them to clear the tank of flies? 5-10 minutes? Does the mourning gecko need supplemental feeding since it's nocturnal & isn't out hunting when I am feeding around 7pm? I ended up giving more flies, about half this...




www.dendroboard.com












Geckos with d. Leucomelas?


I've heard you can keep some species of day geckos as well as mourning geckos with dart frogs. What species of day gecko would work if any? I dont have frogs as of yet. I'm letting my vivarium grow out (36"×18"×36") before getting any. Would this be large enough for both as well? I want to make...




www.dendroboard.com












Cohabitant Question


I have seen numerous enclosures setup to house darts with an addition of a Mourning Gecko or a small harem. Generally I understand keeping enclosures species only make them run smoother, but is there any key reason to add or not to add Mourning Gecko's?




www.dendroboard.com












Dead, missing, sick, sick.


3 days ago I acquired a secondhand 36x24x24 paludarium housing 2 giant day geckos and 4 d. Leucomelas with a large water area containing fish and shrimp. This is not exactly what you could call an ideal setup and I wanted to fix everything and get all the animals happy and healthy. The...




www.dendroboard.com





Water features:









My sirensis vivarium, but mostly the one it replaced


I set up a new InSitu Amazonia for my R. sirensis recently: Ghostwood pile, ABG, Neoregelias. Pretty basic, and is my go-to design lately since it works very well for me and for frogs (thumbnails are really easy to design vivs for ;)). These are the frogs: I've mentioned their...




www.dendroboard.com












Substrate wicking up from drainage layer


Hi I built a vivarium with a water feature and the substrate layer is wicking up so much water where it never dries out and is always damp. The bottom layer is made up of lava rock followed by a window screen and then i put about a half inch gravel followed by another net and then the...




www.dendroboard.com












Question about saturated substrate


I tried for a small, shallow water feature (I know, I know... lets argue that in a different thread) but I was not able to keep the water perfectly contained where I want it. As a result, if I run the feature I get some water running down, splashing, and wicking into places I didn't originally...




www.dendroboard.com












Substrate staying wet (not sure how/why)


Hello, I have a bit of an odd situation and I can't quite figure it out. Perhaps someone has experienced this before. I made up a 40 breeder for my tincs (not in there yet, still in grow-out). I used a mini canister filter and made a small water feature in the front corner. I siliconed a 2"...




www.dendroboard.com












Exo Terra 18” x 18” x 24” Paludarium


This has been running for about 11 months. Frogs have been in for 8 months. 6 Epipedobates Anthonyi. My guess on sex is 3 males and 3 females. They have not begun calling yet. They were very small when I first bought them. Purcahed from my local pet store who ordered them from Josh's frogs...




www.dendroboard.com












Tadpoles and I’m not ready.


Ok, I’m sure there’s a sticky somewhere, I’m on mobile and honestly I can’t seem to find the confirmation I’m looking for. I love paludariums, building them for 10 years. I have had three sips for three years, just chillin and letting me upgrade their display tank as I go. Never heard any...




www.dendroboard.com


----------

